# E53 Gauge cluster replacement



## Kumlao (11 mo ago)

The pixels on my gauge cluster for my 03 X5 decided to burn out and I went to go pick up a new gauge cluster at a salvage yard I plugged it in and everything works but the issue I'm having is that the odometer reading is wrong. I wanted to ask if there's any way I can reprogram the gauge cluster, swap out the display, or repair it in any way.


----------

